# Credit Karma Tax



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I just checked Credit Karma Tax and it looks like there are no issues using it to do taxes with rideshare income. Used it last year and liked it over the previous package I used plus it is Free. Last year I did not have self employed income so I was not sure if I could use it this year.


----------

